# Good Multiplayer PC FPS?



## peterparker (Feb 16, 2010)

!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Battlefield 3. Takes a while to get the hang of though.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Tribes Ascend just hit Steam. Its Free, and has gotten stellar reviews so far. Definitely check into it


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Defo Tribes Ascend. Its got a bit of a learning curve. Lol.

Prism Guard Shield is a free download game. Its hard but its a lot of fun coop.

Also, Dead Island is nice as a coop game. Been playing it for a while and I've enjoyed it.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

skulltag.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

modern ports have mouselook.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

enemy territory and quake wars


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

1.6 is obviously the best game you've listed, and yes the learning curve is VERY rough, I've played it for a long time and I'm still learning new things. On the upside, you can be good at CS in a totally retarded way, simply if you have a good internet connection.

CS:GO is out in August so maybe you can try that, and give 1.6 a go in the meantime? 

Also, are you from North America? If you are, use ESEA (pug / gather / league system) to play, if you haven't already.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

there is a bunch of online fps shooters but they mostly suck.  heres a list 



you *might* like this one game that is in closed beta,  Renaissance Heroes . You can also try ARMA 2 + expansion, a recent mod Day Z been gaining some fame recently for being fun if you like the zombies. It might be too slow paced for you. O and Firefall, also in closed beta. Its a mmorpg similar to Global Agenda. Resembles TF2 the closest on your list on titles you tried.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

I play a lot of CS 1.6 on ESEA. Pubbing is basically dead in that game. A lot of the servers are re-directs to the same server. Been playing since I was 11 and have yet to find a game to replace it other than Day of Defeat 1.3 for a bit.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

fingertips said:


> skulltag.


You beat me, but it's not really Skulltag anymore. Development is continuing as Zandronum

If you want a more true-to-doom playstyle, check out Odamex


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

SWAT 4 has to be one of the best multiplayer FPS's followed closely by BF2.

BF3 is dumbed-down for consoles and is nothing like what was promised.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Quake III Arena. It's free. Decently paced. (instagib) But considering the age, it's gets boring. IMO, one of the more purer FPS games. (due to the engine speed and lack of physics)

I've been rocking World of Tanks, sure it's not a traditional FPS, but it is fun non the less.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The original Quake (with a modern client like ezQuake, a modern server like MVDSV, and some mod like KTX or KTPro). Still the fastest, smoothest FPS around, after sixteen years...


----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)

Urban Terror

http://www.urbanterror.info/home/

Fun, Fast paced, old school fps action based on the Quake 3 engine. Community is still pretty active.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

World of Tanks...its free too


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Tribes Acsend is really good BF3 is king tho takes a while to get used to


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Battlefield 3 all day. I play it on playstation but its even better graphically on a PC. AS Val with extended mags works better than Billie D Williams and Soul Glow


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

I enjoy BF3 a lot. Although it could take some time to get used to because it is an on-line focused game so it is very detailed and there is so much to learn about it. I also play Tribes Ascend.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Would ProjectX (Forsaken) count as an FPS?


----------

